# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Τροφοδοτικών >  >  κατασκευή τροφοδοτικού πάγκου!

## jean

Καλησπέρα, μετά την μετατροπή ενός τροφοδοτικού pc σε πάγκου με χρίση lm317
θέλω να φτιάξω κάτι καλύτερο ώστε να έχω περισσότερα Volt και ampere...

Άν μπορεί κάποιος να προτείνει κάποια κατασκευή σχετικά εύκολη...
Αυτή ειναι που εχω ξεχωρίσει εγώ, μου φαίνεται απλή και έχει και τα σχέδια για πλακέτα... 
αν έχει κάποιος κάτι άλλο...
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## ikaros1978

διαλεξες ενα απο τα πλεον αξιοπιστα κυκλωματα το οποιο ειμαι ενας απο τους οπαδους του.Θα σε καλυψει ανετα σε καθε σου εφαρμογη και φυσικα μπορεις να το κανεις και μικροτερο σε Αμπερ με ελαχιστες αλλαγες.Οτι κι αν κανεις , εδω ειμαστε
Ενα αλλο εξισου αξιολογο και απλο ειναι αυτο.Το οποιο και *αυτο* το εχουν φτιαξει πολλα παιδια εδω μεσα (4-5 φορες εγω) στο οποιο μην σε τρομαζουν τα 3Α μονο.Το κανεις οσα θες με προσθηκη περισσοτερων τρανζιστορ στην εξοδο, μεγαλυτερο πυκνωτη και μετασχηματιστη.Και παλι εδω ειμαστε

----------


## jean

...Ενδιαφέρον και νομίσω ευκολότερο! 
Εγώ δε βλέπω διαφορά, οπότε θα ζητήσω την γνωμη σου/σας και πάλι... 
Ποιό απο τα 2 είναι καλύτερο? 
Έστω, απο κάποια άποψη...

----------


## ikaros1978

εγω οπως εχω πει και στο παρελθον προτιμω το δευτερο κυκλωμα γιατι λογω αναδρασεως διατηρει σταθερη την ταση σε οποιεσδηποτε απαιτησεις ρευματος.Και εχει και ενα αλλο καλο το οτι ξεκιναει απο 0 volt.Οτι χρειαστεις εδω ειμαστε

----------


## Hulk

+1000 σε αυτο που λεει ο Βαγγελης γιατι το εχω φτιαξει κι'εγω και ειναι πολυ καλο,
οχι πως του Γρηγορη οτι δεν ειναι ενταξει, απλα εχει και το πλεονεκτημα οτι 
κατεβαινει μεχρι 0 βολτ. Μπορει να θες καποια στιγμη να δοκιμασεις μια συσκευουλα
που δουλευει με μια μπαταρια 1,2 βολτ και θα εχεις την δυνατοτητα να το τροφοδοτησεις.
Οπως ειπε και ο Βαγγελης αποφασισε εσυ πιο θες και θα εχεις οση βοηθεια θελεις.

----------

moutoulos (01-06-12)

----------


## ikaros1978

> +1000 σε αυτο που λεει ο Βαγγελης γιατι το εχω φτιαξει κι'εγω και ειναι πολυ καλο,
> οχι πως του Γρηγορη οτι δεν ειναι ενταξει, απλα εχει και το πλεονεκτημα οτι 
> κατεβαινει μεχρι 0 βολτ. Μπορει να θες καποια στιγμη να δοκιμασεις μια συσκευουλα
> που δουλευει με μια μπαταρια 1,2 βολτ και θα εχεις την δυνατοτητα να το τροφοδοτησεις.
> Οπως ειπε και ο Βαγγελης αποφασισε εσυ πιο θες και θα εχεις οση βοηθεια θελεις.



Και του Γρηγορη ειναι δοκιμασμενο και δουλευει αψογα, ειμαι ενας απ αυτους που το εχουν δοκιμασει!

----------

moutoulos (01-06-12)

----------


## jean

ΟΚ! Αποφάσισα να κάνω αυτο που λέτε... (το 0-30) Αλλα δεν βλέπω κάπου τα υλικά!!!!
τα βγάζω μόνος μου?Γιατι αν είναι έτσι... έχω θέμα! :Lol:

----------


## ikaros1978

ελα βρε Γιαννη...ψαξε μεσα στο site..τα εχει...δεν ειναι τιποτα

----------


## jean

Α!Ναι... τα είδα!πρέπει να είσαι στραβός για να μη τα δεις! :Lol:

----------


## ikaros1978

εχεις κατασταλαξει τι τρανζιστορ θα βαλεισ στην εξοδο τι πυκνωτες τι μετασχηματιστη και γενικα τι ισχυ θελεις? η θα κανεις ακριβως αυτο του σχεδιου?

----------


## jean

σκέφτομαι να χρησιμοποιήσω το 2Ν3055 που το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει και σε άλλο τροφοδοτικό...
Αλλα δεν υπάρχει κάποια τεκμηριωμένη προτίμηση! :Rolleyes: 
Εσείς τι θα λέγατε?
απο 'κει και πέρα, θα ήθελα να ανεβάσω λίγο τα αμπερ!
Το επιθυμητό θα είναι να έω τουλάχιστον 5!

----------


## jean

Ερώτηση!
Το 2ο ποτενσιόμετρο είναι για μικρο-συντονισμό των Aμπερ????

----------


## ikaros1978

τοτε με 3 τεμαχια 2n 3055 θα εισαι οκ.Θα χρειαστεις και ενα 4ο για οδηγηση αυτων των τριων.Επισης ενα μετασχηματιστη 120-150 watt καθως και πυκνωτη συνολικης χωρητικοτητας το λιγοτερο 6.800uF.Το 2ο ποτενσιομετρο ειναι για να ρυθμιζεις το current Limit.Το βαζεις ας πουμε στα 2 αμπερ και οταν πας να τραβηξεις παραπανω γονατιζει την ταση

----------


## jean

Καλησπέρα... 
Έχω αυτόν τον μετασχηματιστή... 
2012-05-03 22.44.28.jpgποιά καλώδια να βάλω στο ρεύμα για να τον μετρήσω?
είναι απο ένα παλιό UPS....
έχει 3 καλώδια... και μου κάνει την ζωή δύσκολη... :Lol:

----------


## ikaros1978

Γιαννη ο μετασχηματιστης του ups δεν κανει γιατι ειναι σχεδιασμενος να δουλευει σε αλλη συχνοτητα ποιο υψηλη απο τα 50-60hz του δικτυου.

----------


## jean

α!οκ!Τότε θα τον πετάξω γιατί τον κρατάω αρκετό καιρό και δε νομίζω να τον χρισημοποιήσω κάπου! :Rolleyes: 

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## ikaros1978

εχω 2-3 τετοιους και γω και μαλλον στην ανακυκλωση θα καταληξουνε.Παντως με καμμια 30αρια ευρω το πολυ χτυπας καινουργιο τοροειδη στα χαρακτηριστικα που θελεις (περι τα 200W)

----------


## FILMAN

Γιατί βρε Βαγγέλη; όταν φορτίζονται οι μπαταρίες στα 50Hz δεν δουλεύει αυτός ο μ/ς;

jean, θα ψάξεις με το πολύμετρο να δεις ποιο ζευγάρι από τα λεπτά καλώδια δίνει τη μεγαλύτερη αντίσταση, εκεί θα δώσεις τα 220...

----------


## jean

Μπλέ με κόκκινο... 11,6Ω!

και οι έξοδοι μου είναι τα χοντρά??? 
(λογικά μαύρο με μπλε η μία τάση και με κόκκινο η άλλη?)

Τα υπόλοιπα απλά δεν τα χρειάζομαι?

----------


## FILMAN

Ωραία, δώσε μπλε και κόκκινο 220V. Τα υπόλοιπα λεπτά καλώδια θα τα μονώσεις και θα τα αφήσεις αχρησιμοποίητα. Οι έξοδοι ναι, είναι τα χοντρά, θα πάρεις δυο ίδιες τάσεις και μια διπλάσια.

----------


## jean

....το έκανα και... έπεσε το ρεύμα! :Lol: 
Μάλλον κάτι δε μέτρησα σωστά!
έβγαλε και καπνούς οπότε μάλλον πάει σκουπίδια...

----------


## anesmidas

> Καλησπέρα, μετά την μετατροπή ενός τροφοδοτικού pc σε πάγκου με χρίση lm317
> θέλω να φτιάξω κάτι καλύτερο ώστε να έχω περισσότερα Volt και amper



Φίλε Γιάννη αν το τροφοδοτικό pc που έχεις φοράει το ολοκληρωμένο DBL494 ή κάποιο άλλο 494 υπάρχει τρόπος να έχεις ρυθμιζόμενη έξοδο σε όλες τις τάσεις του τροφοδοτικού. Εγώ πήρα από τα 5v 2.5-9v και από τα 12V 5.5-2OV, μπορείς αν θες να τις ανεβάσεις κι άλλο.

----------


## FILMAN

Βρε, τα λεπτά είπαμε να βάλεις στα 220, όχι τα χοντρά!

----------


## jean

> Βρε, τα λεπτά είπαμε να βάλεις στα 220, όχι τα χοντρά!



...Τα λεπτά έβαλα! 
Λογικά δεν μέτρησα καλά τα Ω?

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν ξέρω τι έκανες!

----------


## jean

> Δεν ξέρω τι έκανες!



 :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## Papas00zas

Να σου πω εγώ τι έκανε-γιατί προφανώς κατάλαβες λάθος-το ένα καλώδιο-από τα χοντρά- μάλλον ήταν για επιλογή τάσης μεταξύ 110 και 220. Μάλλον έπρεπε να βάλει τα τυλίγματα σε σειρα. 
Τώρα, το μόνο που μένει είναι να κάνει ωμομέτρηση στα τυλίγματα, να δει τι έχει κάψει-αν έκαψε. 
Ητοι έβαλες το δευτερευον και όχι το πρωτεύον στα 220. Λες ρε Φίλμαν οι κατασκευαστές μετασχηματιστών να είναι χαζοί που έχουν χοντρά καλώδια στο πρωτεύον; Μη τρελαθουμε κιόλας...

----------


## kentar

Εχω μερικούς τετοιους μετασχηματιστες , και το δευτερευον σε ολους  (τα χοντρα καλωδια)  ειναι 2χ7 εως 2χ7.5 volt.
Βαγγέλη εχω κι εγω την ιδια απορία με το Φίλιππο. Γιατι δεν κάνουν ;

----------


## ikaros1978

Εκανα τεραστιο λαθος και ζηταω συγνωμη αν μπερδεψα καποιους.(ανθρωποι ειμαστε λαθοi κανουμε και δεν ντρεπομαι να το παραδεχτω  :Wink:   ) Μπερδευτηκα με τους φεριττικους μετασχηματιστες που εχουν υψηλη συχνοτητα λειτουργιας και κυριως στα φθηνιαρικα ups

----------


## jean

θα ψάξω να δω τ άλλους μετασχηματιστές έχω και βλέπουμε!
στην τελική θα πάω να πάρω έναν να τελειώνουμε!!! :Rolleyes: 
Ψάχνουμε έναν περίπου 200watt... τους μετασχηματιστές δε τους μετράμε σε Volt?

----------


## ikaros1978

το κυριο χαρακτηριστικο του ειναι η ισχυς.200W λοιπον αν θελεις τοτε αν ειναι η εξοδος του 20  volt τοτε μπορει να δωσει μεχρι 10Α.Aν ειναι 30V μπορει να δωσει 6-7Α.και γενικα αν η εξοδος του ειναι W τοτε μπορει να δωσει W/V σε ρευμα.Aναλογως τις απαιτησεις τωρα, αποφασιζεις τι θελεις.

----------


## jean

είπα να παραγγίλω έναν να τελειώνω αλλα ξεκίνησα να ψάχνω και πελάγοσα!
τι χρειάζομαι?
αυτομετασχηματιστή
μετασχηματιστή γραμμής
τοροειδή
τροφοδοσίας
πακτώμενο????

Άν μου κάνει ο τοροειδής μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω αυτόν που δίνεις εσυ, φίλε Βαγγέλη, ή είναι μικρός?
(200W,12V)

----------


## Papas00zas

Είτε τοροειδής,είτε τετράγωνος, το ίδιο είναι, σου κάνουν.Αν και πιο πολύ προτιμάται ο τοροειδής, γιατί είναι πιο αποδοτικός.

----------


## ikaros1978

> είπα να παραγγίλω έναν να τελειώνω αλλα ξεκίνησα να ψάχνω και πελάγοσα!
> τι χρειάζομαι?
> αυτομετασχηματιστή
> μετασχηματιστή γραμμής
> τοροειδή
> τροφοδοσίας
> πακτώμενο????
> 
> Άν μου κάνει ο τοροειδής μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω αυτόν που δίνεις εσυ, φίλε Βαγγέλη, ή είναι μικρός?
> (200W,12V)



μικρος σε ταση ειναι σχετικα,αλλα εχω και μεγαλυτερους θα κοιταξω και θα σου πω.Ελα απο το σπιτι αν δεν βαριεσαι μπορει να βρεις κι αλλα καταλληλα υλικα (κουτια,ψυκτρες,τρανζιστορ κτλ κτλ)

----------


## FILMAN

> Να σου πω εγώ τι έκανε-γιατί προφανώς κατάλαβες λάθος-το ένα καλώδιο-από τα χοντρά- μάλλον ήταν για επιλογή τάσης μεταξύ 110 και 220. Μάλλον έπρεπε να βάλει τα τυλίγματα σε σειρα. 
> Τώρα, το μόνο που μένει είναι να κάνει ωμομέτρηση στα τυλίγματα, να δει τι έχει κάψει-αν έκαψε. 
> Ητοι έβαλες το δευτερευον και όχι το πρωτεύον στα 220. Λες ρε Φίλμαν οι κατασκευαστές μετασχηματιστών να είναι χαζοί που έχουν χοντρά καλώδια στο πρωτεύον; Μη τρελαθουμε κιόλας...



Τι λες ωρέ;

Χοντρά καλώδια = μεγάλο ρεύμα
Λεπτά καλώδια = μικρό ρεύμα

Είναι μ/ς από UPS λέμε. Λες οι μπαταρίες να είναι πάνω από 220V;

Αφού λοιπόν ο μ/ς κάνει υποβιβασμό τάσεως το ρεύμα στο δευτερεύον θα είναι μεγαλύτερο από το ρεύμα στο πρωτεύον. Άρα τα χοντρά καλώδια πού είναι, στο πρωτεύον;

----------


## FILMAN

> Μπερδευτηκα με τους φεριττικους μετασχηματιστες που εχουν υψηλη συχνοτητα λειτουργιας και κυριως στα φθηνιαρικα ups



Αυτοί όντως δεν κάνουν! Θα έχεις ένα γερό βραχυκύκλωμα αν δώσεις στο πρωτεύον τους 220V 50Hz!

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> ....το έκανα και... έπεσε το ρεύμα!
> Μάλλον κάτι δε μέτρησα σωστά!
> έβγαλε και καπνούς οπότε μάλλον πάει σκουπίδια...



το ενα καλωδιο ειναι το μαυρο το αλλο ειναι μαλλον το κοκκινο φυσικα τα λεπτα καλωδια
UPS TRANSFORMER.jpg

----------


## Papas00zas

> Τι λες ωρέ;
> 
> Χοντρά καλώδια = μεγάλο ρεύμα
> Λεπτά καλώδια = μικρό ρεύμα



Τι μας είπες τώρα-λες να μη κατάλαβα;





> Είναι μ/ς από UPS λέμε. Λες οι μπαταρίες να είναι πάνω από 220V;
> 
> Αφού λοιπόν ο μ/ς κάνει υποβιβασμό τάσεως το ρεύμα στο δευτερεύον θα είναι μεγαλύτερο από το ρεύμα στο πρωτεύον. Άρα τα χοντρά καλώδια πού είναι, στο πρωτεύον;



Για φαντάσου-μπαταρίες 220 V.Ποίος θα τις χρησιμοποιούσε και που; Οι τελευταίες μπαταρίες υψηλής τάσης ήταν οι 90ρες που είχαν τα ραδιόφωνα-αυτές έχουν σταματήσει πολύ πριν γεννηθώ. 

Όσο για το τύλιγμα του μ/τ ισχύει αλλά όχι πάντα-έχω δει μ/τ υποβιβασμού 220/15 με χοντρά στο πρωτεύον και λεπτά στο δευτερεύον-αν θες θα τον βγάλω και φωτγραφία να τον δεις.

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση ο μ/ς των 220 σε 15 V να είχε χοντρά καλώδια στο πρωτεύον και λεπτά στο δευτερεύον εκτός και αν το δευτερεύον των 15V ήταν μικρής ισχύος, οπότε θα υπάρχει κι άλλο δευτερεύον. Μιλάμε για πάχος χαλκού και όχι μόνωσης.

----------


## jean

λοιπόν, βρήκα έναν μετασχηματιστή απο έναν παλιό φορτιστή μπαταριών αυτ/του... είναι μεγάλος, 440Watt 12/24volt 12Α!  :Confused1:

----------


## alfadex

Αμα είναι 440 βατ θα σου βγάλει ακόμα πιο πολλά αμπερ ο μετασχηματιστής, οπότε συνεχίζουμε  στη τροποποιηση του τροφοδοτικού μιας και εγω θέλω να φτιάξω το ίδιο τροφοδοτικό (http://www.electronics-lab.com/proje...001/index.html) και έχω έναν παρόμοιο μετασχηματιστή . Το υπάρχων 2n3055 όπως βλέπω δεν έχει αντίσταση shunt. οπότε βάζοντας αλλά 3 2n3055 θα συνδέσουμε συλλέκτη βάση μαζί και στον εκμπομπο όλων θα μπει μια αντισταση 0,1ωμ. Για οδήγηση των 4αρων  2n3055 είναι αρκετό το υπάρχων 2n2219 ή πρέπει να μπει ένα BD? Και εκτος απο τους υλοκτριτικούς που πρέπει να τους φτάσουμε 10000 μικρο , τι άλλο πρέπει να τροποποιηθεί?

----------


## Papas00zas

> Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση ο μ/ς των 220 σε 15 V να είχε χοντρά καλώδια στο πρωτεύον και λεπτά στο δευτερεύον εκτός και αν το δευτερεύον των 15V ήταν μικρής ισχύος, οπότε θα υπάρχει κι άλλο δευτερεύον. Μιλάμε για πάχος χαλκού και όχι μόνωσης.



15V στο μισό αμπέρ, χωρίς μεσαία λήψη. Και πάλι χωρίς τη μόνωση, το χοντρό καλώδιο είναι των 220.

----------


## FILMAN

Βρε για μετασχηματιστή 6W μιλάς τόση ώρα; Ε βέβαια αν βάζανε πιο λεπτά καλώδια στο πρωτεύον θα κοβόντουσαν! Πόσο πιο λεπτά να βάζανε δηλαδή;

----------


## jean

R1 = 2,2 KOhm 1W

R2 = 82 Ohm 1/4W

R3 = 220 Ohm 1/4W

R4 = 4,7 KOhm 1/4W

R5, R6, R13, R20, R21 = 10 KOhm 1/4W

R7 = 0,47 Ohm 5W

R8, R11 = 27 KOhm 1/4W

R9, R19 = 2,2 KOhm 1/4W

R10 = 270 KOhm 1/4W

R12, R18 = 56KOhm 1/4W

R14 = 1,5 KOhm 1/4W

R15, R16 = 1 KOhm 1/4W

R17 = 33 Ohm 1/4W

R22 = 3,9 KOhm 1/4W

RV1 = 100K trimmer

P1, P2 = 10KOhm  linear pontesiometer

C1 = 3300 uF/50V electrolytic

C2, C3 = 47uF/50V electrolytic

C4 = 100nF polyester

C5 = 200nF polyester

C6 = 100pF ceramic

C7 = 10uF/50V electrolytic

C8 = 330pF ceramic

C9 = 100pF ceramic

D1, D2, D3, D4 = 1N5402,3,4 diode 2A - RAX GI837U

D5, D6 = 1N4148

D7, D8 = 5,6V Zener

D9, D10 = 1N4148

D11 = 1N4001 diode 1A

Q1 = BC548, NPN transistor or BC547

Q2 = 2N2219 NPN transistor

Q3 = BC557, PNP transistor or BC327

Q4 = 2N3055 NPN power transistor

U1, U2, U3 = TL081, operational amplifier

D12 = LED diode

Αυτά είναι τα υλικά μου,τι πρέπει να αλλάξω με βάση τον Μετασχηματιστή μου?

----------


## ikaros1978

> R1 = 2,2 KOhm *5W*
> 
> R2 = 82 Ohm 1/4W
> 
> R3 = 220 Ohm 1/4W
> 
> R4 = 4,7 KOhm 1/4W
> 
> R5, R6, R13, R20, R21 = 10 KOhm 1/4W
> ...



με μαυρο οι σημαντικες αλλαγες.Το ποιο σημαντικο ειναι οτι το 2Ν3055 δεν θα ειναι ο διαχειριστης ρευματος αλλα αυτο θα οδηγει μια συστοιχια (το λιγοτερο ) 5 χ 2Ν3055 η γενικα οποιο τρανζιστορ ισχυος επιλεξεις

----------


## ikaros1978

psu.png
αυτο ειναι ενα προχειρο σχεδιαγραμμα των αλλαγων.Με κοκκινο ειναι η γραμμη του ρευματος η οποια πρεπει να ειναι ενισχυμενη.Οι αντιστασεις στα τρανζιστορ ισχυος ειναι 0.1ohm 5W και χρησιμοποιουνται για την εξισσοροπηση των ρευματων σ αυτα.Αν φτιαξεις το pcb το ετοιμο και δεν κανεις καποιο δικο σου προφανως εκτος πλακετας θα ειναι η γεφυρα και οι πυκνωτες.Κατα την τοποθετηση της γεφυρας εκτος* προσοχη μην ξεχασεις τον μπλε αγωγο* που εχω στο σχεδιο που πολλοι τον ξεχνανε με αποτελεσμα να καιγεται το ενα ολοκληρωμενο.

----------


## alfadex

μπορώ να χρησημοποιήσω αντι για τα tl081 τα lm 741 στο συγκεκριμένο κύκλωμα?

----------


## fra

Εχω ενα Μ/Σ 250VA με 3 εξοδους, 10-18-42V. Θα δουλεψει το κυκλωμα με τα 42 ή θα γινει πυραυλος?

----------


## ikaros1978

> Εχω ενα Μ/Σ 250VA με 3 εξοδους, 10-18-42V. Θα δουλεψει το κυκλωμα με τα 42 ή θα γινει πυραυλος?



πυραυλος δεν θα γινει....να δουλεψει παντως αποκλειεται!  :Wink: .Απο τα ακρα 18-42 εισαι μια χαρα. Θα παρεις δηλαδη 24v και αν το συρμα αντεχει θα παρεις μεχρι και 10Α.Αλλιως οσο αντεχει το συρμα.Και σου μενει και το 0-10 για κανα ανεμιστηρακι η οργανακι ψηφιακο

----------


## ikaros1978

> μπορώ να χρησημοποιήσω αντι για τα tl081 τα lm 741 στο συγκεκριμένο κύκλωμα?



Παντελη οχι δεν δουλευει με τα 741

----------

alfadex (01-06-12)

----------


## fra

Λες να το δουλεψω στα 24?Δεν ειναι και ασχημο...θα ηθελα ομως κατι και  στα 42, δηλαδη καμια 50αρια με την ανορθωση και 5-6Α ρευμα. Αν υπαρχει  κατι σε αυτην την ταση θα ηθελα κανα κυκλωματακι.Θα το ξεκινησω στα 24  και βλεπουμε.

----------


## epetron

Γεια σας παιδιά είμαι νέος χρήστης στο φόρουμ και γενικότερα στα ηλετκρονικά. Καταρχην τα θερμα μου συγχαρητήρια σε όλους για τις συμβουλές σας και τις οδηγίες σας. Μιας και αυτό θα είναι απο τα πρώτα κυκλώματα που θα κάνω θα ήθελα να κάνω μια ενδεχομένως αρκετά χαζή ερώτηση, αλλά πέραν των  υλικών που έχει το σχεδιάγραμμα τί αλλο θα χρειαστώ (εκτός απο κουτί τα καλώδια και την πλακέτα την οποία θα φτιάξω) (πχ διάβασα τα σχόλια σας σχετικά με το μετασχηματιστή πρέπει να πάρω κάποιον ή τα D1-D4 κάνουν τη δουλειά  :Wink:  Υπενθυμίζω ότι θα υλοποιήσω το σχέδιο που πρότεινε και ο Γιάννης δηλαδή αυτό. 
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων Βαγγέλης

----------


## jean

Καλησπέρα, το είχα παρατήσει και είπα τώρα που έχω χρόνο να το ξεκινήσω! 
λοιπόν, ξεκινάω με την πλακέτα, 

-Βαγγέλη, απο τις αλλαγές που θα κάνω δεν έχω να κάνω τίποτα πάνω στην πλακέτα σωστά?
-Αν την R7 την αλλάξω με κάποια μεγαλύτερη, θα πάρω παραπάνω αμπέρ? (πάνω απο 10 δηλαδή??)έστω και αν βάλω και   μεγαλύτερο C1...
-Δε κατάλαβα τι να αντικαταστήσω με μια γεφυρα 25Α και πανω (τις κλασσικες τις τετραγωνες)...τα 4 διοδακια?

με τετράγωνο μετασχηματιστή 440Watt



Ευχαριστώ!
*παιδιά δείξτε κατανόηση.... Αρχάριος είμαι!  :Smile:

----------


## jean

όχι??? κανένας???

----------


## cyclone

> Καλησπέρα, το είχα παρατήσει και είπα τώρα που έχω χρόνο να το ξεκινήσω! 
> λοιπόν, ξεκινάω με την πλακέτα, 
> 
> -Βαγγέλη, απο τις αλλαγές που θα κάνω δεν έχω να κάνω τίποτα πάνω στην πλακέτα σωστά?
> -Αν την R7 την αλλάξω με κάποια μεγαλύτερη, θα πάρω παραπάνω αμπέρ? (πάνω απο 10 δηλαδή??)έστω και αν βάλω και   μεγαλύτερο C1...
> -Δε κατάλαβα τι να αντικαταστήσω με μια γεφυρα 25Α και πανω (τις κλασσικες τις τετραγωνες)...τα 4 διοδακια?
> 
> με τετράγωνο μετασχηματιστή 440Watt



Την R7 θα την αλλάξεις με μικρότερη, ΟΧΙ μεγαλύτερη. Μικρή αντίσταση, μεγάλο ρέυμα. Νόμος του Ohm.
Τις 4 διόδους θα τις αλλάξεις, και θα βάλεις έτοιμη γέφυρα Gretz που να αντέχει 25Α. Αυτές οι δίοδοι (_1N5402,3,4_) είναι των 2Α.
Η γέφυρα είναι κάτι σαν IC με 4 ποδαράκια. 2 είσοδοι και 2 έξοδοι. Σε όποιο ηλεκτρονικό κατάστημα και αν πας θα το βρείς.

----------


## gep58

> 15V στο μισό αμπέρ, χωρίς μεσαία λήψη. Και πάλι χωρίς τη μόνωση, το χοντρό καλώδιο είναι των 220.



καλα... μαθετε ν' ακουτε και να καταλαβαινετε αυτα που σας λενε...
χοντρο συρμα περισσοτερα Α δλδ μεγαλυτερο ρευμα... ψιλο συρμα το αντιθετο...
απο τη στιγμη που ο μ/ς ειναι υποβιβασμου τασης το πρωτευον εχει  ψιλο και το δευτερευον χοντρο συρμα 
αντιθετα αν ειναι ανυψωσης τασης το πρωτευον εχει χοντρο και το δευτερευον ψιλο ...
αν ειναι μ/ς 1:1 ιδιο παχος συρματος (και για ν΄ακριβολογουμε του πρωτευοντος ειναι λιιιιιγο πιο χοντρο)
αυτο δεν προκειται ν' αλλαξει στους αιωνες των αιωνων κι οποια τεχνολογια κι αν υπαρξει...

----------


## cyclone

Να κάνω μία ερώτηση/διευκρίνηση.
Σε αυτό εδώ το σχέδιο (Το γνωστό 0-30V,2Α τροφοδοτικό πάγκου): http://www.electronics-lab.com/proje.../001/schem.gif
Θέλω να ρωτήσω για τον τελεστικό ενισχυτή U1 αν είναι σωστα αριθμημένα τα πόδια του, επειδη σε διαφορά με το U2 kai U3, τα πόδια του (7 και 4) είναι ανάστροφα τοποθετημένα. (Στο U1 δλδ το 7 είναι απο την πλευρά του - και το 4 απο την πλευρά του +, ενώ στα U2,U3 είναι το αντίστροφο.)
Και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως να τα συνδέσω όταν το σχεδιάζω στο Spice.

----------


## perithess

Απλά κάνε miror verticaly. Ουσιαστικά ακολουθεί το βασικό πρότυπο ποδιών ενός 741. Επίσης μπορείς να δει και datasheet. Το μόνο που χρειάζεται είναι να συνδεθούν τα+ - στα σωστά σημεία.

----------


## gep58

> Να κάνω μία ερώτηση/διευκρίνηση.
> Σε αυτό εδώ το σχέδιο (Το γνωστό 0-30V,2Α τροφοδοτικό πάγκου): http://www.electronics-lab.com/proje.../001/schem.gif
> Θέλω να ρωτήσω για τον τελεστικό ενισχυτή U1 αν είναι σωστα αριθμημένα τα πόδια του, επειδη σε διαφορά με το U2 kai U3, τα πόδια του (7 και 4) είναι ανάστροφα τοποθετημένα. (Στο U1 δλδ το 7 είναι απο την πλευρά του - και το 4 απο την πλευρά του +, ενώ στα U2,U3 είναι το αντίστροφο.)
> Και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως να τα συνδέσω όταν το σχεδιάζω στο Spice.



τα (+) και (-) δεν αναφερονται στα pins τροφοδοσιας του τελεστικου αλλα στις εισοδους του....

----------


## cyclone

Μπορεί να μου πεί κάποιος που το έφτιαξε πόσο του κόστισε περίπου?
(χοντρά - χοντρά....)
Επειδή έχω βρεί ένα καινούργιο στα 65 ευρώ, ενώ στο παραπάνω σχέδιο βρήκα ότι μόνο ο μετασχηματιστής εισόδου κάνει 25 ευρώ.
http://e-hts.gr/product.asp?catid=1786

----------

